
Ask HN: Is data from Fortnite being used to train AI paratroopers? - bjornlouser
It would add insult to injury if we were invaded by a foreign power using robots trained from our own actions in a video game.  Has anyone given the Terms Of Service a once-over?
======
tango24
> Has anyone given the Terms Of Service a once-over?

Have you?

